# Redução súbita da Corrente do Golfo, em 2015



## irpsit (19 Nov 2015 às 20:44)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ut-the-cold-blob-in-the-north-atlantic-ocean/~

No ano de 2015, as temperaturas bateram o recorde anual de calor, em vastas zonas do globo. Quase em todo o planeta.
Porém uma região, ao contrário do resto do planeta, teve temperaturas em recorde frio, e essa região é a sul da Islândia.

De facto, nos últimos 4 anos na Islândia, constatei um arrefecimento climático significativo a partir de 2013 que continuou neste último ano.

Os cientistas especulam que esse arrefecimento (a sul da Islândia) é possivelmente relacionado com o súbito enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo,que também ocorre por consequência do degelo recorde que esteve a ocorrer na Gronelândia nos últimos anos, especialmente nos últimos 4 ou 5 anos. 

De acordo com os cientistas, esta mudança poderá resultar num clima muito mais frio da Europa, enquanto o resto do planeta continua com o aquecimento global.


----------



## james (19 Nov 2015 às 21:21)

Essa é uma teoria alternativa do aquecimento global que já tem alguns anos. 
Ainda noutro dia estava uma meteorologista a dizer que as temperaturas nos últimos 15-20 anos estabilizaram,  ao contrário do que estava previsto ( em Portugal)  e agora já não se fala em aquecimento global mas em alterações climáticas. 

De futuro,  algumas regiões do planeta até poderão ficar mais frias.


----------

